# LINUX im Netzwerk (DNS Problem?)



## moflin (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin absoluter LINUX Neuling. Eine LINUX Installation hat mich zwar schon lange gereizt aber irgendwie fehlte der Mut bzw. der zweite PC. Jetzt ist es soweit. Damit ich nicht sofort wieder scheitere, brauche ich eure Hilfe.

Vorab einige Informationen zu meiner Arbeitsumgebung:
-SUSE LINUX Professional 9.1
-Kleines Netzwerk (2xWinXP, 1xWin2000 und jetzt 1xLINUX)
-DSL Zugang über SIEMENS Gigaset se515dsl Router
-DHCP (Zuweisung der IPs für die PCs vom Router)

Aktueller Stand:
-Funktionierendes Netzwerk unter den Windows PCs (DHCP, Namensauflösung der Rechnernamen, Verzeichnisse mounten, Internet, etc.)
-SUSE LINUX ist installiert
-Internet funktioniert

Das Problem:
Leider scheint die Namensauflösung i.V.m. dem LINUX PC nicht zu funktionieren.
Ein PING zwischen Windows und LINUX (in beide Richtungen) über die IP-Adresse funktioniert.
Ein PING zwischen Windows und LINUX (in beide Richtungen) über den Namen (z.B. ping pc02) funktioniert nicht (Meldung: ping: unknown host pc01)
Windows PCs lassen sich untereinander einwandfrei pingen.
PING von LINUX auf Internetadresse funktioniert auch (z.B. ping http://www.google.de)

ifconfig ergibt:
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:E0:29:8E:99:77
          inet Adresse:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::2e0:29ff:fe8e:9977/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:6603 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:679 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:3 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000
          RX bytes:689361 (673.2 Kb)  TX bytes:97513 (95.2 Kb)
          Interrupt:9 Basisadresse:0xd800

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0
          RX bytes:3360 (3.2 Kb)  TX bytes:3360 (3.2 Kb)

route ergibt:
Kernel IP Routentabelle
Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0
loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
default         SE515.home      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

Ich komme so nicht weiter. Was kann ich prüfen? Ich bitte dringend um Hilfe, damit mein LINUX Experiment nicht schon in den Anfängen scheitert, da ich noch viel vorhabe (Apache webserver mit mysql)


----------



## dritter (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Klar, dass er den Host nicht kennt. Woher auch? Die Nameserver, die Du eingetragen hast, kennen die lokalen Rechnernamen natürlich auch nicht. 

Soweit so gut. 

Du musst die Hosts in die Datei /etc/hosts eintragen, damit dein Linux sie kennt. 
Evtl. gibt es unter Suse noch ein grafisches Tool, um das zu konfigurieren, aber da bin ich überfragt.

Damit sollte es dann funktionieren.

Mfg, 3.


----------



## moflin (6. Januar 2005)

Etwas in der Art dachte ich mir schon. Jetzt habe ich nur ein Verständnisproblem. Was sollte ich in die /etc/hosts eintragen? Schließlich arbeite ich mit DHCP und dynamischen IPs. Dort sollte doch etwas stehen wie

localhost 127.0.0.1
pc01 192.168.1.10
pc02 192.168.1.20

aber die IPs könnten doch bei der nächsten Zuweisung anders sein.
Außerdem dachte ich, dass mein Router für dei Namensuflösung zuständig ist. Der kennt alle Rechner im Netz mit Namen und IP. Der Router ist auch als Nameserver eingetragen (so steht's wenigsten in den YaST Einstellungen).

Bitte kläre mich auf.


----------



## dritter (6. Januar 2005)

Hmm.. Du hast recht. Ich habe leider noch nie was mit DHCP gemacht. 
Aber eine Idee habe ich noch: Wenn Dein Router auch der DNS ist, dann sollte in der Datei /etc/resolv.conf etwas wie 
"search [Zone]
nameserver [IP-Adresse des DNS]"
bzw. nur der Nameserver stehen.

Aber sonst habe ich leider keine Idee.

3.


----------



## moflin (6. Januar 2005)

ist schon ok. ich bin für jeden noch so kleinen hinweis dankbar. LINUX und ich werden uns wohl noch ein bißchen besser kennenlernen müssen.

Wenn ich mich nicht schon längst als absolut linux-unwissend geoutet habe mache ich es spätestens jetzt:

wie editiere ich dateien ;-) mit vi oder vim kann ich sie wohl einsehen. mit :q komme ich irgendwie wieder da raus. mehr habe ich noch nicht hinbekommen

Danke schon mal bis hier hin


----------



## dritter (6. Januar 2005)

Na gut, weil Du so nett gefragt hast 

Es gibt verschiedene Modi im vi. Standardmäßig bist Du im normalen Lesen-Modus. Um etwas einzufügen drückst Du "Einfg". um diesen Modus wieder zu verlassen, drückst Du "Esc", und um zu speichern dann wahlweise ":wq" (write + quit) oder ":x" (Ist das selbe  ). Ansonsten einfach ":help" eingeben... Das sollte dir helfen.

MfG, 3.


----------

